# Topics > Related topics > Events >  International Robot Exhibition (IREX), Tokyo Big Sight, East Hall, Tokyo, Japan

## Airicist

Website - nikkan.co.jp/eve/irex

IREX 2022, March 9 - 12, 2022, hybrid

IREX 2019, December 18 - 21, 2019

IREX 2017, November 29 - December 2, 2017

IREX 2015, December 2 – 5, 2015

IREX 2013, November 6 – 9, 2013

International Robot Exhibition on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

IREX 2013: Robot Assist Suit

Published on Nov 10, 2013




> This robot assist suit enables workers to lift heavy loads with minimal effort and without the risk of back injury.

----------


## Airicist

IREX 2013: Pecko-chan Character Robot

Published on Nov 9, 2013




> The Pecko-chan character robot was developed by Kokoro for Fujiya, a leading Japanese sweets company.

----------


## Airicist

IREX 2013: HiBot Amphibious Snake Robot

Published on Nov 10, 2013




> The HiBot amphibious snake robot ACM-R5 is used for underwater inspection and surveilance.

----------


## Airicist

IREX Robot convention. Tokyo, Japan

Published on Nov 9, 2013

----------


## Airicist

IREX 2013: Toyota Partner Robot Technology

Published on Nov 11, 2013




> Demonstrating technology that makes the Toyota Partner Robot capable of working safely and cooperatively with humans in a work environment, Toyota demonstrated the compliance of their robot arm design at IREX, the International Robot Exhibition, in Tokyo, Japan.

----------


## Airicist

IREX 2013: Open-Face 3D Printed Avatar

Published on Nov 13, 2013




> Jin Sato, the founder of JS-Robotics, developed the OpenFace robot avatar project and plans to make the STL files available so that others can use it as a base to give their robot creations more personality and realism. With the exception of a few screws and other parts, the design is completely 3D printable. The sample demonstrated at the IREX robot exhibition in Tokyo was printed on a Solidoodle printer and features 6 degrees of freedom.

----------


## Airicist

IREX 2013: Kawada NEXTAGE Robotics

Published on Nov 12, 2013




> At the IREX 2013 robotics exhibition in Tokyo Japan, Kawada demonstrated the NEXTAGE seris of cooperative robots. In this demonstration the two robots coordinate their work, communicate with each other, in addition to passing parts and supporting each other.

----------


## Airicist

IREX 2013 Robot Mashup

Published on Nov 25, 2013




> Countless robots were on display at the International Robot Exhibition in Tokyo this month. Here's the best of the IREX robots, all mashed up.

----------


## Airicist

IREX 2013: Futaba Servos - Robi Robot Kit 

Published on Nov 30, 2013




> At IREX 2013 in Tokyo Japan we were able to confirm that Futaba is the servo supplier for the popular Robi Humanoid Robot Kit.

----------


## Airicist

IREX 2015

Published on Dec 17, 2015

----------


## Airicist

ABB at iREX 2017

Published on Dec 8, 2017




> ABB Robotics recently unveiled technology previews of its latest collaborative automation and ABB Ability™ digital solutions at iREX in Toyko – one of the world’s largest and most important robotics exhibitions. Join us for an overview of the week’s excitement.

----------

